# Breakaway CX sizing



## scorbutico (Apr 21, 2007)

Can anyone help explain the sizing on the Breakaway CX model? 

Looking at the geometry for the road model, I'd probably be on a 54, which has a top tube of 55. Would I likely take a 54 in the CX also, even though the top tube is only 54? Or would I go up to a 56, which has a top tube of 55.5? The top tube measurements are either short or log, compared to what I'd be riding on a road bike.

I don't understand how the CX sizing works. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a pretty complicated question and depends on a bunch of variables. As much as I'd love to give you a simple answer, this is really more of a matter to discuss with a good bike shop who understands fitting, you, and your riding style. That way you can ensure you get the best size for you.


----------



## Haste77 (Jan 31, 2012)

stupid how you have to post 10times before posting a pic. SO here I am being an *******.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Currently on a 55 Swiss Cross, 5'11" with 34ish inseam. Saddle height is about 76cm from crank bolt and no way I could fit any smaller if that helps. With 100mm stem being run down/flat and 30mm of stack reach is about 56cm from tip of saddle to front of bar. On 53 drop from top of saddle to top of bars was huge. 

Typically ride 56 top tube road bike from most brands, BUT like Dave says, lots of variables in unseen fit.


----------

